# New arrival!



## muffin

Morning all,

Mr Muffin here,
Hopefully this will post ok...

Just to let you all know that "muffin" gave birth to a baby girl at 01:27 this morning (Tuesday 19/6) weighing in at a healthy 8lbs 11oz!
Both Mum and beautiful baby Neve (muffinette?) are doing well and should be home in the next day or two.

I'm sure she'll let you know all the details once she's home...

Mr Muffin.

:crib:


----------



## Louise

awwww- congrats x x x x

tell her wll done from us!!!!


----------



## loop

awww congratulations well done both of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sophie

:pink: Congrats to u both and well done!
What a beautiful name too!
xx


----------



## Imi

Awwwwwww congrats on muffinette muffin lol!!

Can't wait to see pics 

xxx


----------



## Jo

Big congratulations to you both
https://th24.photobucket.com/albums/c38/painthorse72/th_babygirlcongrats.gif


----------



## miss maternal

congratulations muffin. :pink: on the arrival of your baby girl.


----------



## Layla

Congrats both!! :)

x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Muffin! :D


----------



## wannabmum

How lovely Congrats, Love the name :happydance: can't wait to see pics n hear more :headspin: :cloud9: 

Stacey xx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Thanks for the update Mr. Muffin:hugs: 

Congrates to you both. I cant wait to hear all about it and see pictures. I bet Neve is a cuttie. (Great Name) 

Suz


----------



## Cat

Beautiful name, congrats to you both! Look forward to hearing all the details!


----------



## vicky

congratualtaions hunny


----------



## LynnieH

Well done you two!


----------



## stephlw25

Congrats !! brilliant weight !:)


----------



## Trinity

Congratuations Muffin and Mr Muffin!! Well done .. look forward to seeing pics and hearing the birth story. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Caroline

Conratulations muffin and mr muffin. Beautiful name. Good weighht. Looking forward to hearing your story and seeing pics.


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats muffin and muffins dp chat soon on msn hope you are both doing well 

spunky xxxx


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations :happydance: :headspin: can't wait to hear your birth story.

Cx


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!!!!! I am so pleased for you!!!! x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawwww fab news


----------

